

The 7-Inch iPad’s Biggest Critic: Steve Jobs - boh
http://allthingsd.com/20120705/the-7-inch-ipads-biggest-critic-steve-jobs/

======
michaelpinto
Steve Jobs would always bait and switch: "You know the bla bla is a really
dumb idea, so Apple will NEVER do it" followed by introducing the iBlaBla
about two years later. In fact it's easier to to guess what they'll roll out
by what Jobs "hated" rather than what he liked...

PS I really miss Jobs, without him the industry seems dull...

~~~
mtgx
You make it sound as he was doing it on purpose. I doubt that. I think he
genuinely believed it to be a bad idea at the time, and then 3-5 years later,
he would simply change his mind, for whatever reason or new insight he would
have.

